# My work - critique welcome



## ISO500 (Feb 7, 2016)

I just completely relaunched my website before I travel to Hongkong for a week.

I am looking for feedback and constructive criticism.  About the design and even more of course about the pictures.


----------



## Designer (Feb 7, 2016)

Please post photos here.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 7, 2016)

I think it's a very nice site.  The design is clean and simple, the pages load quickly and the photos are generally well done.


----------



## RichBrown (Feb 9, 2016)

Love the domain name and the minimalist look of your site.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 9, 2016)

Designer said:


> Please post photos here.


Totally agree!


----------

